# Setups.....



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would like to hear what type of lighting and which bulbs that everyone uses on their tanks. I think it would help newbies like me decide what type of lighting is appropriate for their tanks. All I have now is a ten gallon with incandescant, but the future looks brighter as I will soon be getting a 75.


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

I pretty much stick to power compact these days. I'm a big fan of the AHS Bright kits. I use Phillips 5300 and 6400K bulbs.

I do still use plain old NO fluorescent on some tanks, though. I generally use GE Chroma 50 ("Sunshine") 5000K bulbs for these.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*Types of Lighting*

Whatever is cheapest.

I have two 175 W MH pendants on my 125 gallon, supplemented with one $4 100 W halogen bulb I got at the supermarket and have in an old photoflood fixture. To keep costs down I use the $22 MH bulbs from Home Depot. The color is a little yellow, but then I never did see any consistency in the color of the more expensive daylight MH bulbs. It seems they have to dab a filter coating on part of the bulb itself. This seems to be a hit or miss procedure. I'd love to pick up a used 175W Hamilton pendant if it was cheap enough. See it at:

http://users.ev1.net/~spituch/Steve's Page/Aquarium/125gal_biotope/125gal_biotope.html

On my 75 gallon tank I have six 40W 48 inch fluorescent tubes in a hanging box. The 6500 degK bulbs are about $6.50 a pair at Home Depot. The color is quite nice. Total cost was about $125. Thats about fifty cents per Watt which is I think about as cheap as you can get. You can see it at:
http://users.ev1.net/~spituch/Steve's Page/Aquarium/hardware/lights/lights.html

I still like the fancy fluorescent setups like AHS sells with the nice reflectors and such. Maybe someday I'll convert to them.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

My 29g has 2x55 AHsupply with GE9325Ks. have 6700 and 500k's to swap when I want into there

My 10g (10g soon to be replaced with larger tank) has 2x36 AHsupply with 6700k

My growout bin has 2x13watt AH bright kit with 6400K bulbs

My nano has 1x7watt 7100K


----------

